# I just want to make sure everyone sees this.



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Even if you already know about it, Barack Obama vs. cigar industry-Scott Gottlieb - NYPOST.com


----------



## Fuego (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! I know who I'm voting for...


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Not surprised.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

It's ridiculous how he feels EVERYTHING needs to be heavily regulated, taxed, or banned all together. This country is less 'free' every single day. How long until everything is under lock and key?

NObama 2012!!


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't worry, his wife will save us by banning large sodas from being sold. That is clearly the problem, and she has set to tackle it. I feel healthier already...


----------



## SHagopian (May 15, 2012)

So much for hoping he would recind the embargo.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

It is FDA not Obama.


----------



## Marcm15 (Aug 5, 2012)

This once great nation comes one step closer to becoming Amerika every day... This over regulation needs to stop!


----------



## Samuel (Aug 20, 2012)

Marcm15, was that a Rammstein reference? Kudos to you if it was. It's been said that the ambitious man gets involved in politics and the wise on stays out of it, but seeing this makes me re-think that statement. And thanks for the heads-up, this is some real BS


----------



## samiam2007 (Aug 24, 2012)

It makes me sad that every administration starts out with "great ideas", but always seems to fall short. The local Trader Jacks went under right after this regulation was passed and frankly POed a lot of local people around me. Political figures seem to forget that it is the small businesses that help drive the economy.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

This part scares me:



> Even before it's voted on, the bill may prompt the FDA to take a middle road: The agency could argue that the premium cigars fall within its jurisdiction as a "tobacco product," but that, for now, it will exercise discretion and not regulate the high-end smokes


If you have not yet written your congressman, make sure to emphasize that this bill needs to be passed regardless of the FDA's stance. Otherwise they'll just back off now, and push it again later when the effort to resist has died down a little.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

andrprosh said:


> It is FDA not Obama.


I don't see a smiley...you can't be serious.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

*This will be the end of mail order sales.
*It's been coming; this will do it.


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

even though I'm Canadian I'm outraged


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

While this may or may not be a bad thing in the future for some people, it still doesn't make him as bad as the other candidate, and I'm from that party too... ugh.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Draepheus said:


> While this may or may not be a bad thing in the future for some people, it still doesn't make him as bad as the other candidate, and I'm from that party too... ugh.


"May or may not be a bad thing?"
Let's have a survey. 
All in favor of banning internet tobacco sales raise your hand. :hand:


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Hermit said:


> "May or may not be a bad thing?"
> Let's have a survey.
> All in favor of banning internet tobacco sales raise your hand. :hand:


What I mean is that it may or may not relate to premium tobacco sales and therefore it may or may not relate to me or I would imagine most people worried about it.

Btw.. you do realize you raised your hand... right?


----------



## huggybear (Oct 30, 2012)

Just because they back off now doesn't mean they won't ever revisit it again and catch us during a non-election year. It may not relate to premium tobacco now, but being ambiguous about it gives them the option in the future.


----------



## DwnWthVwls (Dec 9, 2012)

IT's ridiculous that people can be so blind as to how he is ruining this country.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

DwnWthVwls said:


> IT's ridiculous that people can be so blind as to how he is ruining this country.


Agreed. This is no time to be driving entire industries into the ground. This is for our own good huh?

At least macaroni and cheese, ramen noodles, and fast food sales will go up when the 500,000 unemployed need cheap meals.
And the vice and dope trade is still hiring.

Healthy Choices. Such wisdom.


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

Seems like pretty soon getting a non-Cuban will be about as difficult as getting a real Cuban. Do politicians just feel warm and fuzzy when they're trying to screw people over?


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

just because we're void taxes though the internet, doesn't mean you were not charged.
The US stands to loose billions on tax collected if a tobacco ban is in place. Ain't happening.


----------

